# '39 Mercury World's Fair Tricycle, HELP, Need a Grip!



## Talewinds (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been on the lookout for one of these for a while, found one at the Indy/St. Louis shows this weekend courtesy of CABE member JOEL. The trike originally had the pointed grip, not the ball-end grip. Can anyone help?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 28, 2014)

Fox grip had them......


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 28, 2014)

I know, thanks though Bri, I'm looking for one of the original, hard, chalky, ones with the patina in the grooves.

Also, bar diameter is 3/4"


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jan 28, 2014)

I might have one.  Give me a couple days to get to storage to check.  I will let you know.  Matt


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Matt! Great to make your acquaintance this weekend!


----------



## jeep girl (Jan 29, 2014)

I would be interested in the ball end grip. Or if anyone has a vintage pair PLMK. Thanks!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 29, 2014)

I think that's about the most unusual tricycle I've ever seen Murray make with that handlebar design. Definitely unique and a very hard-to-find tricycle model complete with original seat. You've got a rare find there!

Dave


----------

